# Amigo Ln/SLP



## fishinstagg (Feb 9, 2015)

Have any of you ever waded around Amigo Ln just past the SLP bridge? i mistakenly attempted it once during duck season but didn't even get out of the truck once i realized there were ducks dropping all around me. I havent been back, but the grass flats around there looked like it could produce.


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

i have waded a few times back in there. i have tried both sides of amigo ln. the marsh drains can be good heading NE from amigo ln. The grass flats to the SW are good when the water is warmer. focus on those pot holes with bone baits has worked for me


----------



## fishinstagg (Feb 9, 2015)

Good info. Thanks.


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

any time my man


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

What's the bottom like out there


----------



## mortarman75p (Feb 23, 2013)

You can duck hunt out there? PM if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## mortarman75p (Feb 23, 2013)

Back on fishing though. Those little hidden roads back there have always led me to a good fishing spot. The bottom depends on where you are. I've found surged grass, shell, MUD


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

fishinstagg said:


> Have any of you ever waded around Amigo Ln just past the SLP bridge? i mistakenly attempted it once during duck season but didn't even get out of the truck once i realized there were ducks dropping all around me. I havent been back, but the grass flats around there looked like it could produce.


FYI Duck season is over long ago...go for it.


----------



## fishinstagg (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah, i'm definitely aware of when duck season is as i duck hunt at least once or twice a year. I'm just typically over by Anahuac and it didn't even cross my mind. Once i paid attention, i noticed blinds almost every 150 yards. I've waded around christmas before, and most of the bottom was "fairly" hard, but you will most definitely find some soft spots out there.


----------

